# Vario motor problems



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I used to frequent these parts but had to give up my machines in storage for a few years as where I was living wasn't suitable. I recently services my Brewtus ii and got the grinder out.

Initially the motor didn't sound right on the Vario. It stalled but got through the dose. However, this morning it stalled and wouldn't grind any further. The motor kept going and I cut it after the smell of electrical burning. Of course, a small amount of smoke then followed.

I've taken it apart and the circuitry casing was covered in old coffee grinds. Not sure how, but it's obviously built up over the years. Anyway, the belt and cogs seem ok, but other than that I'm doing the grinder equivalent of tyre kicking and do not possess skills to take it further. I've messaged mahlkonig support but thought I'd post here in case anyone has experience. Here is a link to a video where you can hear that the power doesn't seem to be uniform:






The grinder is probably 7 years old and sat in storage for 3. Unfortunately I'm not in the market for new right now, so I want to repair it if the cause can be identified.

Thanks for any help!

Tom


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

not a 100% how to open these up - but this is a usefull guide https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-gearbox-2-0-upgrade-kit.html

nont know if the issue may be the need to replace the gearbox with a kit


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, thanks for that. Looks like they're a bit different on the inside but I'm ok dismantling it.

I've taken the pulley and belt out and neither look worn. If I can find the replacement with metal pulley I'll replace it though.

I tried running the motor without the belt attached and it still did this inconsistent power thing. It cannot spin at a constant speed.

So I think it's the motor, which I can replace. I'm hoping there's nothing else circuit board related that would be causing it. I'll order the motor and see what comes of it.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Might have a new motor for a Vario laying around, let me look tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

MSM said:


> Might have a new motor for a Vario laying around, let me look tomorrow.


Hey! Thanks - didn't think there would be a second hand market in grinder motors. Would have been happy to buy, but I ordered one from coffeehit yesterday. Thanks though!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

No prob - I had a faulty Vario and thought the motor was the issue - bought a new motor, but it was not the issue - must have been some electronics so just kept hold of the motor.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

MSM said:


> No prob - I had a faulty Vario and thought the motor was the issue - bought a new motor, but it was not the issue - must have been some electronics so just kept hold of the motor.


Eep! Hope I don't have the same issue. Don't suppose you resolved it? Has occurred to me that the circuit board could be done, but the motor brushes were sparking a lot so I'm hoping motor is a safe bet.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Just for anyone who finds this through Google one day, symptoms were:

Inconsistent motor speed

Inability to get through a whole dose

Smoking and burning electric smell

Sparking at the base of the motor.

Cause:

Brushes on motor were worn.

Solutions:

If confident and handy, repair motor with new brushes

Or

If, like me, not confident with electricals, replace motor entirely.

Grinder back in action


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Mine have been powerless quite few years (being still "useful" for mokapot) and now symptoms are that you have to turn motor a bit and only then the motor shall spin at all. I did some sanding with fine wetpaper on brushes but not helped. Idea of changing 50e motor with 15e pulley does not seem ideal, and actually should change the plastic inners to metallic too, and then it would be quite expensive bad grinder. And after that it even could be that the bad one is the start capasitor -in the board? another 50euros ;-) Perhaps the bin is the right home of this wrong choice of earlier times of coffee.

I videoed a bit of this:


----------

